# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Radio Satelitore SIRIUS XM

## MI CORAZON

Me e preferuara e te gjithe koherave.  :buzeqeshje:  Une vete kam vite qe e degjoj dhe me duket mrekulli dhe ua rekomandoj.
Mund ta gjeni ne paketen e TV ose ta instaloni ne makinen tuaj. 
Ka nje larmi te pa imagjinueshme kengesh , qe nga vitet 30 e deri ne ditet e sotme: romantic ballads, soft pop, classic rock'n'roll,folk rock,classic rock, hard and heavy classic rock, grunge rock,heavy metal ,hip hop,punk,country,reggae,rap, R&B, soul, house,trance&electro,gospel, jazz, blues, tunes from Broadway, operas, classical, symphony,  e shume e shume te tjera qe s'po i permend. 

Tani po degjoj  Impromptus Op 90 Nga Franz Schubert.

----------


## broken_smile

edhe une po degjoj radio ne tv-sky music ne kete moment... e kam cuar te '60 vintage. tani po degjoj Zombies - Time of the season.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po une, si mund ta degjoj ate qe degjon ti?

----------


## broken_smile

nuk e di ne eshte e mundur te shikosh SKY nepermjet satelitit hotbird ne usa Corazon... presim te na tregoj ndonjeri ketu ne forum qe merr vesh nga keto gjera... ndersa ne europe po.

----------


## PINK

E degjon H. Stern Cora? Lol. Ka b-day tomorrow ai. and dikush tjeter  :perqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Howard Sternin e kam pas pare me vite e tv,tani s'e degjoj. Po po e di se ju "tre musketieret",keni ditelindjen neser.  :buzeqeshje:    S'po ua uroj qe sot. Do pres te enjten.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## drague

> Howard Sternin e kam pas pare me vite e tv,tani s'e degjoj. Po po e di se ju "tre musketieret",keni ditelindjen neser.    S'po ua uroj qe sot. Do pres te enjten.


pse nuk e kap youtuben ne usa? :shkelje syri: 

PS.se me kujtove telenorben

----------


## MI CORAZON

> pse nuk e kap youtuben ne usa?
> 
> PS.se me kujtove telenorben


Pse,c'bera,qe te kujtova telenorben?  :perqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Pse,c'bera,qe te kujtova telenorben?


se e bojshim telef antenen me kap na1 stacion.

qitash kemi qivirine qe e kemi te fiksume :shkelje syri:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> se e bojshim telef antenen me kap na1 stacion.
> 
> qitash kemi qivirine qe e kemi te fiksume


 Cfare show ka pas dhene telenorba atehere,se sikur spo me kujtohen  :shkelje syri: 
Lol....

----------


## taku72

do e kete pas fjalen per teleduen ky dragani,

buke, kripe e gjithe diten shtire ne kum.

----------


## MI CORAZON

*Myrna & Claire*   :Lulja3: 

Te dyja motrat *The Barry Sisters*, kane interpretuar muzike jazzi ne nje periudhe kohore relativisht te gjate, 1940-1970.








Mund t'i degjoni ne kete Radio.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

*FUN*







Shume kenge e bukur! Te dy versionet.  :Lulja3:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> do e kete pas fjalen per teleduen ky dragani,
> 
> buke, kripe e gjithe diten shtire ne kum.


Ku e di ti Taku? 

Me kujtove Sulon dhe Beqon, kur i pari e pyet te dytin: po ti nga e morre vesh? Po edhe une po pergjoja prapa dere!  :ngerdheshje: 

Ahhh, sa mbremje e bukur sonte! ( kjo s'eshte nga filmat) 

 :Lulja3:

----------


## Fiori

Hah une kur s'degjoj kenget e bebushit, dmth 1% te kohes qe jam ne makine vetem degjoj SIRIUS XM - The Blend  :buzeqeshje:  Me pelqen se te kujton kenge te vjetra qe kam vite qe s'i kam degjuar, plus ka pop hits te reja.

...Vjet ne Maj vajtem pame Bruno Mars ne koncert dhe Janelle Monae hapi per te. Gjithe koncertin mezi prisja te kendonte perseri, eshte e pa pare, me energji fantastike dhe ze shume te bukur. Me vjen cudi qe s'ka bere me shume ze keto dy vitet e fundit...

----------


## MI CORAZON

nice!  :Lulja3:

----------


## taku72

ka qene shpreha :mace e verdhe: eledue qofsh bekue na e ke majt tan naten cue

----------


## MI CORAZON

Taku, what do u want?

----------


## MI CORAZON

:Lulja3:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Lovely!

----------

